# new law for uk cars for non residents



## rewdan (Feb 23, 2010)

I am currently hearing rumours that Uk registered cars that are kept in Spain by non residents can be kept legal in Spain by paying a tax to the Hacienda. Non residency and an NIE seem to be the requirements. Makes no sense to me as I understand laws but does anyone have any info on this?


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

This seems unlikely but if it were the case what would happen about MOT? Would these cars be checked with the Spanish ITV or would they go unchecked?

Do you have a link to this or is it just bar gossip?


----------



## rewdan (Feb 23, 2010)

nothing official yet. Apparently it's modelo 576, police in Ibiza are concentrating efforts on cars without tax discs and handing out 250euro on the spot fines. People are told to go to the Hacienda for a valuation, pay the modelo 576 and they won't be fined any more. You need an NIE and given papers to carry in the car with the log book in the car.
Thats all I know so far


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

From looking at modelo 576 (unless I am mistaken) it states that one must be TAX RESIDENT in Spain in order to pay the necessary tax.

Clearly if one is not tax resident, then this tax can not be paid.

I suspect they are trying to clamp down on illegal vehicles in Spain and this is part of the matriculation process.


----------



## rewdan (Feb 23, 2010)

I am waiting to hear more, I have been told that you need an NIE. Is it a case that you could be tax resident without being resident? To complicate things more, I have an NIE because of my property in Spain but am not tax resident.
Also, if you are tax resident surely you are only allowed to own and drive Spanish reg cars in Spain. I am still confused!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

From next year the UK is to dispense with tax disks. Will that mean anyone driving here on holiday, legitimately, will be handed a fine for not displaying a tax disk they don't have??


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

briefly looking at the instructions for that modelo, I can't see anywhere that is says it's for foreign-plated vehicles :confused2:

http://www.agenciatributaria.es/sta...500_al_599/576/Instrucciones/instr_mod576.pdf


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

rewdan said:


> I am waiting to hear more, I have been told that you need an NIE. Is it a case that you could be tax resident without being resident? To complicate things more, I have an NIE because of my property in Spain but am not tax resident.
> Also, if you are tax resident surely you are only allowed to own and drive Spanish reg cars in Spain. I am still confused!


Other way round. After 90 days you have to register on the foreigners register, aka residency.
After 183 days you are tax resident, so you could be resident, but not tax resident if you stay in Spain less than 183 days.


----------



## rewdan (Feb 23, 2010)

trying not to confuse myself but say I spent 80 days a year in Spain but supported my wife and children whom live there full time, would I be tax resident but not resident?


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

rewdan said:


> trying not to confuse myself but say I spent 80 days a year in Spain but supported my wife and children whom live there full time, would I be tax resident but not resident?


Leaving that one to the likes of Cap'n Billy & Co.!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

rewdan said:


> trying not to confuse myself but say I spent 80 days a year in Spain but supported my wife and children whom live there full time, would I be tax resident but not resident?


IMO - yes.

Remember though that the 90 days (for residency) is in one lump. The 182 days or more can be in many pieces but is in any calendar year (so could be in several bits each less than 90 days).


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

rewdan said:


> trying not to confuse myself but say I spent 80 days a year in Spain but supported my wife and children whom live there full time, would I be tax resident but not resident?


My understanding of this, based upon two families in the same circumstances, is that you would be considered tax resident if you are supporting a family here who live here full time. One of the two families received a rather hefty fine for not declaring tax so be careful...


----------



## misterblue58 (Jun 26, 2014)

Its just not true,, simple as that. Not sure where you are hearing this from. we hear all sorts of "Brit- have you heard ? Gossip" all the time lol

the laws simple. If you are a UK/EU resident /UK passport Holder. You can drive your car in any european country as long as you comply with the Law relating to your Vehicle (and you) in terms of Tax, insurance and MOT, Driving Licence. You must also comply with the specific EU/Host Countries Laws concerning the actual DRIVING of and ACCESSORIES REQD ,, For example in France you must carry a road side breathylser kit this is not requierd in the UK.
There is no limit as to how long you can drive that car in this way as long as you are with the car ie If you have a holiday home in Spain you cannot return home and leave your vehicle there as a "British Vehicle" This would count as an illegal Import . But lets not go down that path shall we ?? LOL Suffice to say you would have needed a NIE to purchase your home but that in itself does not make your vehicle "Spanish"

HOWEVER if you are a full time resident in Spain and are living permamanatly and registered as such and you have a "British Registerd Vehicle" etc This must be re registered within a set amount of time (not sure right now but think its 6 months but check) and depending if and when you are pulled up by the Guardia they are not going to negotiate with you whether its been 5 days or 5 months and 29 days its been here . Once they check your papers and see you are resident you will either be fined or if youve been a good ex pat and learned a bit of the language and can smile and at least grovel in spanish they may let you go but woe betide you if you drive past the same parked up Policia car the following week lol. Im afraid its adios amigo !! (and possibly to your cherised 4x4 too as they have the [power to impound it)

Anyway basic rule of thumb. Tourist or part time holiday home vistor with British Old Banger have all your papers and gen up on the local bye laws in case you have to carry a Green fire Extinguisher

If you are a full time resident . get thiose spanish plates on , go on vamos lol

Oh and how do i know, My in laws a Road traffic inspector who works with other EU teams who are trying to get some sort of cross border sinergy to avoid pointless and unneccesary infiringements being committed just because you drive over a border , after all the idea of the EU is freedom of movement, To be honest though he says I shouldnt hold my breath !!

Happy Motoring !!

However


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

You don't need a breathalyser kit in France. That got slung out almost as soon as it got introduced.


----------

